# Need help with a resume



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

I am attempting to draft a resume for a lateral transfer - does anyone have a boilerplate description for a patrolman? 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

Get a copy of your current job description, condense it to describe duties. Also include size of department, specialty assignments or projects, specialized training, and formal education. Don't include the garbage about standard certifications (firearms, CPR, B.T., etc.) 

I like to see commendations, role in major incidents, example of completion of major invests or good arrests.

Don't be afraid to brag a little. This is your one shot to make a good impression and set yourself apart from the pack.


----------

